# me Retarded>>



## humberto103 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im looking for the latest tbolt RUU which i think is 2.11.605.9
i got the security warning with s-on and stuck in hboot
if there is something im missing please fill me in. fken multiupload

found the link on xda http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&drKey=1359&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1249328&v=1&libid=1331166778050&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.filefactory.com%2Ff%2Fc8e2d3df241214b3%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fforumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D943&title=Thunderbolt%20ROMs%20%26%20Kernels%20Listing%20v3.0%20%2B%20Mecha%20Shipped%20Roms%20-%20Football%20%5BREADME%5D%20-%20xda-developers&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.filefactory.com%2Ff%2Fc8e2d3df241214b3%2F&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13311689522818

good luck : All free download slots on this server are currently in use.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

What exactly did you do to get the security warning on?

Did you get soff with revolutionary, and, when trying to return to stock, flash the wrong RUU first? If so, flashing this RUU won't do anything. I don't know how to fix it. I would try asking someone from Team AndIRC and see if they can help.


----------



## humberto103 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got the security warning in hboot. Did want to do anything else. I downloaded that file with is the newer ruu 2.11.605.9 and it worked like a charm. Man it was a bit#$ to find too: D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

humberto103 said:


> I got the security warning in hboot. Did want to do anything else. I downloaded that file with is the newer ruu 2.11.605.9 and it worked like a charm. Man it was a bit#$ to find too: D
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Glad it worked for you!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

